# MartialTalk News: Volume 4, Issue 2



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2006)

*MartialTalk News: Volume 4, Issue 2

*Greetings  MartialTalk Members!

Summer is almost upon us, and with it comes a season  of training camps, gatherings and other fun activities.  

======
*2006 Meet and Greet - Saturday, August 19th, 2006 in  Buffalo NY
*This year, MartialTalk is celebrating it's 5th year online,  providing the you our community members with a friendly and entertaining place  where you can relax and enjoy fellowship with your fellow martial artists. One  of the main parts of our celebration will be our annual Meet and Greet, which is  being held on Saturday, August 19th, 2006 in Buffalo NY. Joining MartialTalk  this year will be our sister sites KenpoTalk.com and FMATalk.com, as well as our  original parent site WNYMartialarts.com.

This years event  features:
Jamie SeaBrook (Kenpo) - Jeff Velten (Bujinkan Budo Taijutsu)  -  Sheldon Bedell (Sikaran) - John Lehmann (BJJ) - Primo Luciano (Grappling), More  to Come....

We will be having a stick fighting tournament as part of the  event. Entry is open to all event attendees and instructors at no additional  cost.

Floor fee Rates:
Paid before August 1, 2006
$40 per  person
Group Rate: 3 or more are $30 each.

After August 1st, and at  the door, mat fee is $50 per person.

More information is available at the  camp site : http://www.martialtalk.com/camp/buffalo2006

Note:  The Hampton Inn Buffalo South is the closest hotel to the event. Room rates are  around $140/night and we are unable to offer an event rate this year. I spoke to  the hotel today and they are almost full for that weekend. (2 wedding parties  and a soccer team are also booked there). Please reserve your room early or try  one of the alternate hotels on the list to ensure you have a place to  crash.

*=======
Sponsor: KarateDepot : http://www.karatedepot.com/
=======

Updated  Schools Listings
*We have completely overhauled our school listings. Now,  you can search on art, style or location.
We have reopened free school  listings while we finish getting the 'bugs' out of the system, so list yours  now!
http://www.martialtalk.com/schools/

*=======
Sponsor:  SilverStar WebDesigns Inc : http://silverstarsites.net
=======

Free 1 Month  Supporting Memberships!
*As part of MartialTalks continue effort to thank  its membership for their contributions in making us a premier Martial Arts forum  we will be awarding Free Trial Supporting Memberships to people that have  demonstrated an ability to support Martial Talk's friendly discussion  atmosphere.

The winners have been selected by the Admins, Mods and  Mentors of Martial Talk for their great effort in contributing both well versed  responses to, and the starting of topics of discussion in the forums.

The  free One Month Trial Supporting Memberships allow access to our Premium club  forum and the arcade, increased avatar size, ability to post polls and  attachments, larger PM box, and also create a custom title and public photo  gallery.

The winners were:
March : Kacey - TKD Girl - Shirtripper -  Bigshadow - IcemanSK
April : Henderson - tkd_jen - green meanie -  FearlessFreep - mrhnau - XueSheng
May   : Brother John - bydand - Jenna -  Last Fearner - mantis

*=======
Sponsor: Horizon Martial Arts - West  Seneca, NY : http://horizonma.com/
=======

MartialTalk Tops  the 1,000 posts in a single day mark.
*On May 24th, we hit a record high  in forum traffic. A record marking 1,105 posts were made in a single day.
In  addition, with a total monthly count of 17,401 posts and 1,105 threads started  May 2006 was our busiest month ever! Way to go!

*=======
Sponsor:  The Martialpedia, your online martial arts resource! - http://Martialpedia.com
=======

STATISTICS  
*We have had the following activity 05-01-2006 - 05-31-2006
281 New  Members 
1,105 New Threads 
17,401 New Posts 

Currently we  have:
Members: 3,673 · Threads: 32,264 · Posts:  545,540

=======

To all of our members who continue to make  MartialTalk a success, and one of the finest destinations for the martial artist  on the internet, thank you! 

- Bob, Mike, Michael, Rich, Tess and all of  us here at MartialTalk.com 


You are receiving this email because you  are a member of MartialTalk.com. From time to time we will send out news and  updates to keep you aware of what's going on with our community. This email also  serves to verify that the email address on file is still valid. In the event  that you wish you close your account, please respond to this email from the  account it was sent to, and indicate your MT username.  To Disable these emails,  please check your USER CP and toggle the option.




**Note - This was emailed to all registered members. A few of you may have gotten duplicates due to being in multiple user groups.  We apologize for the extra copies.*


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Jun 6, 2006)

On a side note, Hotmail users please be advised that hotmail is rejecting all emails we send with this error:550 Requested action not taken: mailbox unavailable


----------

